# Antibiotics on clomid and side affects?? Please help!



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,  Meant to be starting clomid today, but was wondering if anyone knows if you can also take antibiotics whilst on clomid as I was given antibiotics a while ago for an absess I had, and lo and behold I have woken up today and it seems to be back.  As I have the antibiotics at home I wondered if anyone knew if I can take them or not??

Also I know you take clomid for 5 days, if you experience side effects will they stop after 5 days, or do they continue after as the clomid is in your system??

Thanks everyone for your help

Niki


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi Nikki,

Best to check with your Dr or pharmicist to check there are no contraindications between the 2.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Nikki,

I had to take antibotics for cysitis  - I asked the doc to check so best to ask doc or pharmy as emma says.

as for sidies - some girls get them, some don't - I've found the tears to be the worst, and being sleepy - and expect some change in your periods.  its not all bad though - the clomid is meant to jump start your sex drive (unfortunatley i didn't get that one thou....)


----------

